# trading kurt thomas



## brettzky14 (Jun 17, 2004)

i think sweetney should start at the power forward position next year, and if we can get something for kurt thomas, that would be amazing. what do you think the best we could get for him is?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Probably something from Dallas.

Like uh well crap not a whole lot there.

Maybe a pick and player from UTAH or Atlanta?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> think sweetney should start at the power forward position next year, and if we can get something for kurt thomas, that would be amazing. what do you think the best we could get for him is?


That appears to be the big question..I am guessing he is somehow involved in a Jamal Crawford trade,maybe pacakaged with Othello Harrington


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Yeah I bet we get Jamal for the full MLE plus KT.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> That appears to be the big question..I am guessing he is somehow involved in a Jamal Crawford trade,maybe pacakaged with Othello Harrington


The issue is that there is very little PT available behind Curry, Chandler, Davis, and JYD. KT does not have any new value to Chicago and he has a decent contract, so at least for now, he has very limited usefulness.
Unless,
there is a third team involved that he could be shipped off to, that would return something of value such as a defensive minded swingman or an instant offense guy like Walker.
Contrary to alot of the speculation, we really could use Jamal in a three guard rotation with Gordon and Heinrich. Much like the Knicks rotation of Steph, H20, and Penny, EXCEPT much younger and hopefully less injury-prone! 
I have seen Truth posted some nonsense that resigning Jamal would add to a glut at the guard position, my question back is; show me the difference between the roster make-up of our two teams if we reup with Jamal?
I really doubt this is going to happen from a balanced viewpoint, there is just no incentive for the Bulls. A salary dump may also hurt in the future, as it stands, we are going to over the cap for several years, if we simply dump bad contracts off on a deal for Jamal we will be really limited to add bodies in the future. Yep, cap management 101, there is a penalty (inrestrictive terms) to being under the cap, if you have no expiring contracts to deal to teams trying to clear capspace.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

how about this PF/C combo?

Baker/Deke


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I have seen Truth posted some nonsense that resigning Jamal would add to a glut at the guard position





> Contrary to alot of the speculation, we really could use Jamal in a three guard rotation with Gordon and Heinrich. Much like the Knicks rotation of Steph, H20, and Penny, EXCEPT much younger and hopefully less injury-prone


Surely ,you jest...Read my lips...IT WONT WORK...

We tried that 3 guard nonsense when Spree was here..And Spree is alot stronger and tougher than JC..Unless you plan on playing Gordon at the 3..After all he can bench 300 pounds..Oh,but thats right,you have that defensive stopper,Eddie"quarter pounder" Curry..:laugh: 

Face it..your GM does not want JC and if he really did,he would have been signed by now...


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats right a FOUR GUARD COMBO make s much more sense.
Steph
H20
Penny 
+
Jama;

read my lips... IT WONT WORK!

What a joke!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Contrary to alot of the speculation, we really could use Jamal in a three guard rotation with Gordon and Heinrich. Much like the Knicks rotation of Steph, H20, and Penny, EXCEPT much younger and hopefully less injury-prone!


 I am losing you...Are you saying you want Gordon,Heinrich and Crawford to play together with JC playing the 3,or are you saying you Kirk and JC start and Gordon comes off the bench???

If you are saying start all 3 with JC ath the 3,I am saying it wont work

I have no idea where you get your "glut" statement,but comparing 3 young healthy combo guards in Kirk,Gordon and JC versus Penny,H20 and Marbury is insane...:yes: 




> I have seen Truth posted some nonsense that resigning Jamal would add to a glut at the guard position, my question back is; show me the difference between the roster make-up of our two teams if we reup with Jamal?


You cant be serious,but apparantly you are...

First of all,Gordon,heinrich and JC essentially play the same position..They are all young and healthy..They would be directly competing with one another...

On the Knicks,marbury is the only point guard and is the only one who is in his 20's..and the only real healthy one in the group.H2o is purely a perimeter player and that is if he can play..at all..Penny has had surgery after surgery,can play all 3 positions,but is probably best suited at the 2 or 3..Hopefully is body holds up

I think the differences are pretty obvious....NO comparison


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Heinrich is a pass first pointguard, he's just a big guy, other than that Truth is dead on.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Truth,
Jamal + Kirk start @ 1=2
BG come off bench.
nice depth, makes a solid rotation.
Jamal rarely plays in 4th quarter anyway, his defense makes him a liabillity. Jamal is a 2, KH is a 1/2, BG is a 1.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

If we get Crawford it woulod really deminish the usefulness of Walker for us. I mean really, between Marbs (Rashidi are you out there?) Houston, Crawford, TT, how many 3pt launchers and ballhandlers do we need. At that poinjt we need mostly D upfron, with some mid range and post scoring. KT is a better option there than Walker. Sheed would be ideal (in real world scenarios). A great center would be awesome but I don't see shaq, yao, wallace, damp, etc, coming.

Short of Sheed I'm not sure what we do upfront. I think Chigago could use Walker at SF, Dallas wants KT (presumably) and we want Jamal. I wonder if we could include kurt and our expiring contracts in a mega 4 team deal that gets us Jamal and an athletic big, sends Walker to Chi, and Kurt to Dallas. But what team would give up an athletic big for expiring contracts? 

No one...

Come on Sheed, that MLE is waiting.

Speaking of, if Isiah can bring in Crawford for expiring contracts it's brilliant. It keeps KT here for what he does give us, or lets us use him in trade, and it keeps the MLE cozy and safe for Sheed when he's ready. 

Good use of resources Isiah, if you can do it.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the way moneys being thrown around this off season, no freakin way sheed signs for the MLE. thats what Marquis Daniels got.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Of course. But while I used to feel our chances were miniscule, every day we don't hear of Sheed signing somewhere else is a day our chances got better. I still have to consider Detroit the likely candidate, however, of the other options for him I think our chances are as good as any. 

What's curios is Isiah's statement shortly after the championship that that was their time, but later he'd make a living hell for them. But we hear reports of Isaih in la la land, and daily updates on Crawford, but nothing about Sheed. It's almost as if everyone knows he'll go to Detroit or NY and it's just a waiting game, and all Isiah's work is behind the scenes with his agent. 

Sheed is also a good candidate for an increase in product endorsements in NY. Someone like Kobe is already international and it's hard for his profile to increase. The title in Detroit is surely a boost, but Ben is the symbol of that team, then maybe Rip. Sheeds role os too much like Bens to differentiate himself. But in NY Marbury will get the Star icon, but Sheed would probably get the lions share of the rest. He'd be the symbol of our defense and frontcourt athleticism.

Plus, apparently the wifey has family in the area.

Anyway, still a long shot, but it's still one of the few bright spots of possibility for us.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> If we get Crawford it woulod really deminish the usefulness of Walker for us. I mean really, between Marbs (Rashidi are you out there?) Houston, Crawford, TT, how many 3pt launchers and ballhandlers do we need. At that poinjt we need mostly D upfron, with some mid range and post scoring. KT is a better option there than Walker. Sheed would be ideal (in real world scenarios). A great center would be awesome but I don't see shaq, yao, wallace, damp, etc, coming.
> 
> Short of Sheed I'm not sure what we do upfront. I think Chigago could use Walker at SF, Dallas wants KT (presumably) and we want Jamal. I wonder if we could include kurt and our expiring contracts in a mega 4 team deal that gets us Jamal and an athletic big, sends Walker to Chi, and Kurt to Dallas. But what team would give up an athletic big for expiring contracts?
> ...


Houston isn't a 3 point shooter, he's a midrange to 18 foot guy who can pull up and hit the J ( the lost art of the league.)

To be honest if we had a.....smarter I guess is the word coach you could great spacing between Jamal Houston and Steph.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> Houston isn't a 3 point shooter, he's a midrange to 18 foot guy who can pull up and hit the J ( the lost art of the league.)


We talking asbout the same Houston? Allan Houston is a career .400 3pt shooter, and career .420 in the playoffs. I think that qualifies him as a 3pt shooter.

But it's besides the point. Marbury, Crawford, Houston and TT all like to bomb and all play suspect D. Nazr also plays suspect D. I know you're a Mavs fan, but do you really want the Knicks to emulate their all offense no defense style of play?



> To be honest if we had a.....smarter I guess is the word coach you could great spacing between Jamal Houston and Steph.


It's clearer than ever that Isiah wants his bad boys style of backcourt, if Lenny can't work that out he'll be gone.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Interesting. Figuring Houstons injuries might have skewed this seasons results I went to the 02-03 season to check 3pt attempts. Sure enough, Walker is #1 (most attempts) and Houston is #3.

Oddly, even Eisley is way higher than Marbury in attempts.

http://www.nba.com/statistics/2002/...s/LeagueLeadersFG3AQuery.html?topic=0&stat=11


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Interesting that Chicago appears to want no part of KT and his long term contract,but would actually settle for ShanDone shorter term contract.

Being the man i am,i a can admit when i am wrong.Rashidi,I apologise for calling Layden an idiot and clueless.Who could have dreamed that Laydens number 2 guy,Shandone would be instrumental in getting JC


----------

